
Amazon pitched facial-recognition system to ICE for use to target immigrants - 0xmohit
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-amazon-facial-recognition-immigration-20181023-story.html
======
NullPrefix
>Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
countries...

------
alottafunchata
Great!

